# Lane Cove River 8/7 The Land Of The Lounge Lizards



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Occy, HobieFisherman, MangoX, Simond11 & son Alex, JT and I hit LCR this morning. It was still cool at 8:30 (my car had ice on the roof), but sunny and minimal breeze.

We headed upstream, most just trolling hbs, but some also having the occasional flick. I had Alex on board and headed up to a spot where I've done ok chucking rubber. Reached the spot without any fish troubling the hbs so anchored up and swapped to sps - 3" bass minnows in pumpkinseed and bloodworm. On my second cast I pulled in a leisurely lizard. Would have been about 40 cm (it got away while I was trying to organise Alex to take a photo - would have been released anyhow). Kept trying for no further return so followed the other guys upstream.

Caught up to Simon, who held up a beautiful tailor - about 2kg (see pic). We had a bit of a break and stretch and Simon got a pic of his fish on the brag mat. We then headed further upstream. Anchored up near a hole and flicked sps for nothing. Resumed the journey upstream.

Around this time Occy headed back downstream as he had a plane to catch. Sent a short message later to say he had caught a 45cm lizard near the lauch site.

Decided to try a little drift and flick alongside some mangroves. Alex pulled in his first fish on sps - a 33cm lizard. Pushed on to catch up with the others. JT was returning with reports of choppers under the bridge. We caught up to Simon at the bridge who at the same report. Alex lost a tail but that was all we saw. Up past the bridge we tried flicking around some more mangroves. Alex pulled in a 44cm lizard (see pic) again on the pumpkinseed bass minnow.

Time to return so swapped the sps for different hbs. The scorpions hadn't been touched on the way up so went for a R2S baby vibe and an SX40. We got a double hookup on choppers near the end, otherwise nothing.

Great company and a good day's fishing in very pleasant conditions.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great report Peril thanks. It sure helps when you can`t get out yourself for a fish to hear how others are going. Hows the condition on that tailor! Great fishing guys. Steve.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Amazing you can have an excellent fishing adventure like that in the middle of Sydney.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all

Yes, it was a fantastic day. I don't usually use hardbodies, but today I was lucky. I usually only use SP's, but I had no luck today, except for a few small tailor. I put out a livie and although something spooked it badly (it tore off at amazing speed) it did not result in a hookup.
The weather was fantastic, the water quite clear and the company great.
Here are some of the photos of the tailor. Thanks for the great day.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great result for all of the AKFF team and also good to see the grin on young Alex's face with his lizard


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Great report guys, well done.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Great report Dave. It was good to meet new yakers today and put faces to names.
Just a few pics to add - caught a 44cm flatty on sp and a nice bream on the sx40 which I was trolling close to shore (my first decent fish on the sx40's). There were loads of baby tailor around and I caught quite a few of them on the sx40. Dave reckons the spot under the bridge would be worth a try when the conditions are good for jewies - maybe another trip some time.
All fish were released to fight another day.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Guys

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Great stuff Dave & team. Great company, beautiful spot & some good fish - what more could you ask for?


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

great day on the water !!! 

good to meet up with some of you guys again and meet some new ones..

fishing wasn't hot....but enjoyed the paddle...
Peril's post pretty much says it all....

Choppers and a bream for me...

catch you guys on the next trip....

Steve
(MangoX)


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

couple more pics


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

well done guys..... does sound like a good day out


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good report guys . sometimes the weather and the company makes up for the lack of fish...

although I'd have to say there were a few nice fish caught!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Really nice to see the pics and read the story. That tailor looks a beauty (I have never caught one). Looks like it would fight strongly. Also great to see a young un out there enjoying himself.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

What a nice way to spend a very crisp winter Sunday. Dave your right about the Frost my Windscreen wipers were stuck to the window at 6.00am when I left to do something other than fishing in the morning. Great report and good to see a few more head shots so that we can get a picture of the boy's. I must say  you are not a good lookin bunch .

Good on ya Alex well done, now spread the word.

 fishing Russ


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great work. Looks like a nice day out.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

That looks like a heck of a lot of fun had by all, thanks for the post.

Nice fish too


----------

